# James Horner - Concerto for 4 Horns and Orchestra



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

A concert work of James Horner. How do you rate it? Thanks @mikeh375

For the people who enjoy the "Hollywood heroes", don't forget to vote in my poll for the competition in the movier corner: Best Film Score Award - 1994
The poll will close the next week.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

This work sounded a lot like the movie music for "Deep Impact" (1998). Looked it up and found that Horner was the composer for that film; the concerto itself was written in 1995.

So, the movie music was a rip-off of the concerto. Regardless, I like the music and voted "good".


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I found it incredibly boring and long drawn out. Even if it was part of a movie, with visuals I wouldn't really find the music noteworthy. But I wouldn't say it's bad.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Vaughn Williams used the soundtrack of _Scott of the Antartica _as the basis for his _Seventh Symphony._


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

HansZimmer said:


> A concert work of James Horner. How do you rate it? Thanks @mikeh375
> 
> For the people who enjoy the "Hollywood heroes", don't forget to vote in my poll for the competition in the movier corner: Best Film Score Award - 1994
> The poll will close the next week.


A Concerto for 4 Horns by Horner? Is there one for 4 Wagner Tuben by Tubin?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I am with Phil loves classical on this, sorry .


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Phil loves classical said:


> I found it incredibly boring and long drawn out. Even if it was part of a movie, with visuals I wouldn't really find the music noteworthy. But I wouldn't say it's bad.


I agree. This work is not horrible, but a bit boring IMO. Furthermore from a work called a "concerto" I would expect distinct movements, while there are unpleasant "breaks" in the flow of the melody (are these supposed to be changes of movement?). I don't understand the sense.

@mikeh375 wrote that the aesthetic is too much "hollywoodian". I don't have problems with the fundamental aesthetic, since I like the "hollywood sound", but the melodies are not so good and it doesn't really look like a concerto, despite the title.


----------

